# Did wisdom come with age?



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

What do you think? Are you much wiser now than before?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

Some days possibly,.... others, no way. Lol


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Good answer Keesha! I couldnt agree more. Sometimes I think the more I know the less I know. Is there wisdom there? Haaaaa


----------



## Nihil (Apr 21, 2019)

Every day I look back to yesterday and realize I had been an idiot.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Well I believe we all lived our lives through our mistakes and of others. We did the best with what we had.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 21, 2019)

I doubt I'm much wiser but I definitely am more tolerant and patient.


----------



## Garydavid (Apr 21, 2019)

Well I think I would consider that wisdom.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

I seem to have absorbed more trivia than actual wisdom. But I think I've acquired some, anyway. I don't think one can help but pick up some wisdom along the way. Especially if the way was rocky.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 21, 2019)

I think wisdom comes with experience..so yes it has come with age.

I may not have much in all arenas.....but I have enough for me.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 21, 2019)

Garydavid said:


> What do you think? Are you much wiser now than before?



Yes.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

Garydavid said:


> Good answer Keesha! I couldnt agree more. Sometimes I think the more I know the less I know. Is there wisdom there? Haaaaa



Me too! :lol:


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2019)

I don't believe that wisdom necessarily comes with age. It can, but only if one is constantly exploring and learning what there is to learn in life. It requires curiosity, desire, and a bit of effort.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2019)

Nihil said:


> Every day I look back to yesterday and realize I had been an idiot.



So, no more looking backward!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> So, no more looking backward!


Maybe you’re like me and looking too closely :laugh:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 21, 2019)

Of  course.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 21, 2019)

Yes, I'm definitely wiser now than when I was young.


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 21, 2019)

Depends what you mean by wisdom. I understand people better now, something which comes with age and experience, but I still make the same mistakes.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 22, 2019)

Yeah

I think so

I no longer try so many audacious things


Rare to get wisdom any other way than by living long enough, seems

However, it’s not automatic 

A sardonic poster I created awhile back;


----------



## Trade (Apr 22, 2019)

Well first of all rapid advances in technology has made a lot of the knowledge that us old folks acquired obsolete. 

And second of all, in spite of the fact that so many of us boomers are nostalgic for the good old "Leave it to Beaver" days, the culture of those times upon which many of our "values" were based was marked by racism, homophobia, misogyny, and ****** repression, all of which were bullshit.  So rather than "wise" many of us are just narrow minded old curmudgeons.


----------



## gennie (Apr 22, 2019)

No, not from age but from curiosity and interest in the world beyond my own nose and to have the courage to explore it.


----------



## deesierra (Jul 30, 2020)

Garydavid said:


> What do you think? Are you much wiser now than before?


That's an absolute YES


----------



## Ferocious (Jul 30, 2020)

*Did wisdom come with age?*

*Hmmm..............I must still be young, 'cause I'm as thick as two short planks. *


----------



## Gaer (Jul 30, 2020)

Is wisdom defined as finally becoming aware of the MULTITUDE of things I DON'T KNOW?
My few answers have turned into THOUSANDS OF QUESTIONS!


----------



## macgeek (Jul 30, 2020)

yes for the most part. I really try not to do stupid things that cost me money. Did enough of that when I was younger.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

It always  amazed me over the years whenever  I came across someone, as young as  teenage,   who smugly acted like they knew everything
   ..  have met a few.    Wonder how time has  put them in their place.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes, and I give thanks to both age and life's-lessons and experience.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 30, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> It always  amazed me over the years whenever  I came across someone, as young as  teenage,   who smugly acted like they knew everything
> ..  have met a few.    Wonder how time has  put them in their place.


Me, too, Bonnie. 

Time is a great teacher, so whether time slaps them upside the head now or later, most do learn... _eventually_, some just slower than others.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

Yes  ....  some don't get the benefit of wisdom @Aunt Marg


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 11, 2021)

I think a tremendous amount of wisdom comes with age, especially if one sought it out. However, the disappointing thing is that no one is interested in the lessons you’ve learned and they want to repeat the same mistakes on their own. Plus, as you reach the end of your life and energy, you realize how institutionalized the flaws in our society are and how helpless you are to do anything about them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2021)

IMO it has more to do with life experience than age. 

The type of transformation you often see when a youngster returns home from a hitch in the service.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Dec 12, 2021)

Did wisdom come with age? Not that I am aware, age seems to have that affect on me. Maybe I am wise because I know age has that affect on me and that's wisdom!​


----------



## mrstime (Dec 12, 2021)

I certainly can not say or think I am wise, I seem to have experienced a good long life and learned from each experience the good the bad and the ugly. Life seems to continue and I am a lot older than I expected to be, and I am still learning. Maybe some day I will be wise.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes, I think I'm wiser about some things......now if I can just remember what things....


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2021)

"Wisdom, _can_ grow with age, but it doesn't do so automatically; rather, it grows for those who seek it and invest in nurturing it."


----------



## David777 (Dec 12, 2021)

There is a common wisdom saying in data science...*garbage in garbage out*
The same applies to whether a specific person gains *specific* wisdom with age or not. 

Some people become really talented increasingly doing so throughout their active lives.  Our great scientists that educate, evolve knowledge, and explore have reached some incredible levels above the ordinary person reflected in their impressive writings.  Actually rather common with our species communal ancestors was to defer important decisions to groups of respected elders they relied on because of their accumulated useful knowledge.  More to the validity through current neuroscience would be, there are 300 million or so Pattern Recognizer's in the recent edition to mammal brains, the neocortex, each a functionally similar duplicated unit of maybe 90 nerve cells (among 100 billion with 100 trillion dendritic connections), that are not fully formed in our development until mid 20 year age.   All are sort of empty at birth, ready to be filled by experience, learning, knowledge, of our lives.  Both the wise and the stupid. The more one repeats via experience what is positive, good, the more through neuroplasticity, one potentially moves in the positive direction of general wisdom.  Thus we are like an empty canvas to be filled during one's life.  It may seem unfair that some are born so lucky while others hopeless but that is the natural process.  It just IS. 

So a flawed illogical foundation in early life, ignorant of math, science, and other human interpersonal wisdom, maybe isolated, devoid of favor, is more likely to produce a fool versus someone brought up in a wealthy privileged schooled complex environment.  Interestingly, in this current era given the ability to save information on computers versus books with our recent ancestors, even we peons can stand on the accumulated shoulders of knowledge of those before.  I'm ever reading current, up to date science on all manner of subjects I have interest in like no one else could have in earlier generations.  Being wise at old age is about over decades filling one's brain to make it wiser.  

The above noted, my own cooking wisdom rates in the dummy class.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 12, 2021)

not yet, waiting


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 12, 2021)

Wisdom has taught me to be careful when using analogies. Nowadays I say that I can sleep anywhere. Previously I might have said that I sleep like a baby, that is until, one of our friends quipped: "People who say they sleep like a baby usually don't have one." Oh dear!


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 12, 2021)

Yes, absolutely. .  

I have learned that I am the only one that really cares about me.  I have learned that I am but a miniscule being on this planet whose passing will not have a great impact.  I have learned that there is a "circle of life" that eventually leads us to death.  I have learned that the greatest legacy I can leave is by helping others.  I have learned that if I ever disappear on this forum there will be members who ask about me.


----------



## Shero (Dec 13, 2021)

No, in my opinion wisdom does not come automatically with age. It comes from experiences. mistakes made, travel, meeting of cultures, venturing out into the unknown. This can come at any age.
I have known some very young people with such profound wisdom and met some older people, who should never get out of bed!!
.


----------



## Della (Dec 13, 2021)

Nihil said:


> Every day I look back to yesterday and realize I had been an idiot.


And every night I replay past events, this time doing the smart thing.  

I wish I knew how to turn off the Regret Machine but it just plays over and over.  Wisdom?  Only about those specifics.  If I had it to do over, I would probably just make different mistakes.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> No, in my opinion wisdom does not come automatically with age. It comes from experiences. mistakes made, travel, meeting of cultures, venturing out into the unknown. This can come at any age.
> I have known some very young people with such profound wisdom and met some older people, who should never get out of bed!!
> .


Great post.  I had grandparents that never left their immediate vicinity and kept their same views until they passed away.  I feel so fortunate to have travelled the world and to have experienced so many different cultures.  It really expands the mind and takes off the blinders.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 14, 2021)

I don't know that I would necessarily call it wisdom. Perhaps more of a knowing what really matters sort of thing. Some stuff just isn't that important.


----------

